# Best Damn Mock Draft Period



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*Custom made for the NBA*

1. Cleveland - LeBron James. No questions asked.

2. Detroit - Darko Milicic. Their apparent gap for scoring and at PF is answered with Darko. As a dominant big man he will help them reach the finals. Him and wallace on defense will limit other teams' post options.

3. Denver - Carmelo Anthony. Very pleased with their pick. Will the FA's they sign be able to play around him?

4. Toronto - Maciej Lampe. They will not pick Tj Ford because Alvin Williams is getting the job done, and Bosh will not be selected because the Junkyard dog and Davis are performingly surprisingly decent. Raptors fans will be dissapointed with no instant player, but in a year or two the investment will be well worth it. Hopefully.

5. Miami - Chris Kaman. Oh the shocker! Why won't they bring in TJ Ford? This team is so messed up they won't be able to utilize this undersized PG very well. AND THEY KNOW IT. Butler and whoever Jones gets traded for can provide instant offense, and 

6. Los Angeles Clippers - TJ Ford. He, along with a bad resigned contract will be shipped off to Cleveland for Ricky Davis and Jumaine Jones. Wagner will become a sixth man there, playing 1 and 2. Sterling likes Jaric. 

7. Chicago - Dwayne Wade. A treat for the Bulls fans. We'll have to see what he plays after Jalen Rose gets traded. Or after Jamal Crawford gets traded. Things are just beginning to get juicy. Thank god Jordan isn't their GM to muck it all up.

8. Milwaukee - Sofoklis Schortiantis. The baby Shaq is step 1 of their rebuilding option. Don't expect him to come in right away. They wont make playoffs anyways.

9. New York - Chris Bosh. Mr. underdeveloped can't slip forever, as desperately as they need a center, KT will be pushed into that role. Podkolzin looks clumsy, and they dont want to stash more draft picks.

10. Washington - Mickhael Pietrus. Thought they'd trade up for Wade, but MJ is gone so they will be content with this guy. Not the most naturally skilled, but is athletically gifted enough to get this pick. Especially since Stackhouse is gone. 

11. Golden State - Kirk Hinrich. We'll have to see what they see in training camp, since Barbosa is a possibility as well. Expect them to go with the proven guy as they want fans to bring their asses back to the stadium.

12. Seattle - Leandrinho Barbosa. Next best PG on the board, Ridnour in the meantime keeps slipping. 

13. Memphis - Jarvis Hayes. This is no Carmelo Anthony, but I doubt Dickerson will ever recover and if he does well then I doubt his monster contract will get him alot of playing time.

14. Seattle - Mike Sweetney. With Lewis at the 3, they take the best 4 left. Anderson Varejao does not look committed to the NBA at all, and he is just too raw.

15. Orlando - Nick Collison. He and Gooden look like good stuff. Will be a solid contributor from day one, maybe a 10 and 7 player his first season, but will do the dirty work and that is what they need.

16. Boston - Travis Outlaw. WHY NOT? With Collison gone no decent big men left, they know Varejao will drop to their other pick. This kid can play the 3 spot with Pierce at 2. Talk about priorities, he is not what they exactly need but I know Ainge will love his fitness and he will be one of the few Boston players to consistently play defense. A risk, A bargain, An Athlete, A #16 pick. Delk and Bremer can hit three's and thats all. Will they draft Reece Gaines or Luke Ridnour instead? Doubt it. Same coach, same philosophy (live/die by 3).

17. Phoenix - Boris Diaw. Good combo SG/SF will come of the bench for Penny, they need a center badly but he will be a better gamble in the end. 

18. New Orleans - Aleksandar Pavlovic. Another good SG/SF, will give New Orleans a decent enough 1 2 3. Expect him to be stashed for a while.

19. Utah - David West. What was that, you really thought Karl Malone would stay? No, he's not going to, and West will play the 4. They may pick a SG, but I'm sure Sloan wants to give Stevenson a chance as a starter(even though the NBA will realise how he isnt a good player).

20. Boston - Anderson Varejao. Will Walker stay in Boston? Battie is gonna be a solid center soon, and Varejao can be stashed away for some time, maybe he will become more mature. When the time is good for him to come back, we may see walker at the 3, Pierce at the 2. 

21. Atlanta - James Lang. The future of a team with nothing (big offseason moves). Hopefully for them.

22. New Jersey - Zaur Pauchalia. Will need a big man to go alongside Kenyon Martin. Dont think they'll be able to beat Detroit next year otherwise.

23. Portland - Luke Ridnour. Nice player to run things for a rebuilding team. Yes, I said rebuilding.

24. L.A. Lakers - Rick Rickert. They'll try to use Shaq's method to bulk him up. Am I referring to steroids? Maybe. May be able to contribute off bench for them offensively.

25. Detroit - Carlos Delfino. Exactly what they need, a dirty work type guy who can SCORE with ease. Maybe better than Ginobli. I hope Rockets trade for him.

26. Minnesota - Zarko Cabarka. Why not go foreign this late? Post additions are what they need. He will play the 4.

27. Memphis - Viktor Khryapa. Off the bench player will use his versatility to create mismatches.

28. San Antonio - Marcus Banks. Speedy has played great, but I see him being traded. Need a sturdy point guard, can you believe he gets picked over Gaines? Gaines is too mediocre.

29. Dallas - Ndudi Ebi. OF course cuban will go with the underdog youngster, a great addition for this team. Will he get playing time? No. But his time will come.

My draft may seem similar to Roby G's, but that is because our ideas have fed off of each other. Such as him finally being convinced that the Bulls will pick Wade. And him convincing me that James Lang will be a first rounder. And so on.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

The Mock below was posted by me 1 month ago.
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?threadid=27196

When I posted this Marcus Banks was in the 2nd round on NBADraft.net, I assumed he'd jump up high and he did. The fall of Varejao, Gaines were not anticipated. Other than that nothing uberSignificant. 



> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> *Post all your Mocks in here, criticism is appreciated*
> 
> Order is based on current Final NBA standings. Obviously, after the lottery things will move around. Okafor, Splitter, Perovic, Warrick are almost surely entering the draft NEXT year. Bosh and Lang are almost CERTAIN to declare, TheGoods.
> ...


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

I'd rather have Atlanta take Delfino or Ebi. I agree we will blow it up, but we can get a big man in the top 3 for 2004. No need to waste a good draft pick on James Lang

Ebi would be awesome, but I so think he's going to go back to Arizona. Delfino sounds good, I read he can play SG/SF, plays great defense and can drive


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> 24. L.A. Lakers - Rick Rickert. They'll try to use Shaq's method to bulk him up. Am I referring to steroids? Maybe. May be able to contribute off bench for them offensively.


Nope. We already have a good shooting big man in Medvedenko. Rickert is a little like a skinny Medvedenko. No use for him.


----------



## shroombal (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Re: Best Damn Mock Draft Period*



> Originally posted by <b>Wilt_The_Stilt</b>!
> 
> 
> Nope. We already have a good shooting big man in Medvedenko. Rickert is a little like a skinny Medvedenko. No use for him.


Datz why u better hope a guy like David West falls to u. Cuz u really don't have a rebounding presence except for Shaq.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: Re: Best Damn Mock Draft Period*



> Originally posted by <b>Wilt_The_Stilt</b>!
> 
> 
> Nope. We already have a good shooting big man in Medvedenko. Rickert is a little like a skinny Medvedenko. No use for him.


If that's how management feels then they will go with Marcus Banks/Reece Gaines.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Best Damn Mock Draft Period*



> Originally posted by <b>shroombal</b>!
> 
> 
> Datz why u better hope a guy like David West falls to u. Cuz u really don't have a rebounding presence except for Shaq.


I'd rather have a FA big man then an undersized tweener like West.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

> 5. Miami - Chris Kaman. Oh the shocker! Why won't they bring in TJ Ford? This team is so messed up they won't be able to utilize this undersized PG very well. AND THEY KNOW IT. Butler and whoever Jones gets traded for can provide instant offense, and


Miami WONT take Kaman over Bosh!!!


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

Awesome post, Franchise, but I guarantee that Crawford will not get traded. If anybody, it's Jay.


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

Yo Louie, hit me up on AIM now man.


----------



## shroombal (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Best Damn Mock Draft Period*



> Originally posted by <b>Wilt_The_Stilt</b>!
> 
> 
> I'd rather have a FA big man then an undersized tweener like West.


FA big men with the offensive abilities of west...that would sign for 4.5 million

Juwan Howard? - Prolly won't sign for 4.5. P.J. Brown? His best offensive days are behind him. Karl Malone? Seems kinda old doesn't he? Won't be around for the next few years.

Personally, I'd take David West. He's got the upside and the skill. But if Juwan Howard wants to sign with LA for 4.5, ok then pass on West, but I don't think a 20ppg guy will want to sign for 4.5.


----------



## shroombal (Jul 17, 2002)

I would like to see Pavel Podkolzin... Just cuz he's so tall... lol... He would be a steal for anybody drafting in the middle to late 2nd round....

I think this is a pretty deep drat...


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Best Damn Mock Draft Period*



> Originally posted by <b>shroombal</b>!
> 
> 
> FA big men with the offensive abilities of west...that would sign for 4.5 million
> ...


Howard will sign for the MLE, around $5 million. His options are open, I am thinking he leans towards Seattle right now, but staying in Denver, whats the harm in that?


----------



## shroombal (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Best Damn Mock Draft Period*



> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> 
> 
> Howard will sign for the MLE, around $5 million. His options are open, I am thinking he leans towards Seattle right now, but staying in Denver, whats the harm in that?


so who's gonna sign wit u dat has as much skill and potential as west?


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

Yo not the greatest mock but pretty damn good. You put a lot of work into it and it shows. I don't think the bulls will be trading anyone as they say the best trade is the one you don't make. Willams and crawford should make a seriously evil backcourt in a year or two.

Here is my question, do the sonics trade number 12 and 14 to move up to get one of the top 6 or perhaps 7th pick? It seems to me they have two positions set with lewis and allan but they need help up front big time and if they want a center or PF they will have to move up. My guess with raptors to get Bosh or maybe with miami.

david:yes: :yes:


----------



## Dirtybirds81 (Sep 1, 2002)

I'll wet my pants if Bosh came to NY. Layden would probably trade him away stating he was too talented. But seriously, if Bosh fell to NY, the Garden will be jumping again very, very soon.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Doesn't take much to get the garden jumping :yes:


----------



## Sicky Dimpkins (May 28, 2002)

The Miami pick is inspired. Good job.

The Gaines commentary is worse than mediocre. Bad job.


----------



## B Rabbit aka PL101 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> *Custom made for the NBA*
> 
> 1. Cleveland - LeBron James. No questions asked.
> ...


If Chris Bosh and Luke Ridnour fall as much as you have them falling, I'll shoot myself. No way Bosh falls past Miami. He easily is the 4th most talented player in the draft. Also, Ridnour should get taken before Heinrich, but we'll see... nice explanations, but you're reaching WAYYYYY too much on some picks.


----------

